# Soundsoftware



## silence (23. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Ich suche ein Programm, womit ich über den Line-In Eingang meiner Soundkarte Files aufnehmen kann.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

danke!


----------



## tsdrummer (24. Februar 2002)

hallo, 
da gibts ne ganze menge software. ich bevorzuge wavelab von steinberg! du kannst dir ne demo von http://www.steinberg.de herunterladen!

grüße aus münchen
thomas


----------



## silence (24. Februar 2002)

danke!


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

gibts freeware auch was?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. April 2002)

Z.B. die ganzen Progs die bei der SK dabei waren.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (12. April 2002)

jo aber der rest ist sicher kostenpflichtig.....aba midden progi zur soundk gehts schon relativ gut......d.h. wenn sie von Creative ist


----------

